# September 2010 Mega Thrust Earthquake to hit US West Coast



## weatherbill (3 September 2009)

ok folks, you are probably gonna think I should wear a tin foil hat, but I've been given a number of signs that a mega quake/tsunami is going to wreck the US west coast and it's all happening early september 2010. The dates I have are Sept 3, 10 or 11, 2010.

(mod note - removed reference)

If you study it well, you'll see, it is not too hard to have a wee bit of faith in what's been given to me on this.


----------



## Sean K (3 September 2009)

Can you expand on these signs weatherbill?


----------



## weatherbill (3 September 2009)

yes, 
here's my story..... but first some background..... these were given to me thru the Lord Jesus Christ while fasting and praying.  SOmetimes, God chooses foolish ways to speak thru, as the scriptures say, so it is not far out to believe God can speak to someone using a game, or a vision, or a dream or some other means. Well, what we are dealing with here is numbers, so God chose to speak to me thru a deck of cards. The strongest sign was when I asked to be shown to get a 3rd confirmation on the sept 3rd 2010 date, shown twice before and then added up the number of days till the quake from jan 1st 2009 to sept 3rd 2010. 
   So what I would do is shuffle the cards and pick the first card off the top of the deck from a "random shuffle", so the numbe rof days till the quake from jan 1st 2009 to sept 3rd 2010 was 611 days..... I picked the 6, the 10 and the ace.... 3cards in a row and I asked, God if you're in this, also give me the 7 and he did....t hat's 4 cards in a row, in perfect order and the odds are 1 in 28,561, so  you know, no "odds" were involved.
    And that was the sign out of the 5 others that I received that was the kicker. Now I have even more signs and they keep coming.


----------



## prawn_86 (3 September 2009)

LOL.


----------



## nomore4s (3 September 2009)

weatherbill said:


> ok folks, you are probably gonna think I should wear a tin foil hat




You're right but it's not a tin foil hat I think you should be wearing, more like some sort of jacket.

That has got to be the biggest load of cr@p I've ever read. God spoke to you through a pack of cards about an impending disaster, yeah right. 

And you're posting this on a stock forum site because.....?


----------



## Sean K (3 September 2009)

Why does it add up to tsunami though Bill?

Maybe it's something else....


----------



## jonnycage (3 September 2009)

weatherbill said:


> yes,
> here's my story..... but first some background..... these were given to me thru the Lord Jesus Christ while fasting and praying.  SOmetimes, God chooses foolish ways to speak thru, as the scriptures say, so it is not far out to believe God can speak to someone using a game, or a vision, or a dream or some other means. Well, what we are dealing with here is numbers, so God chose to speak to me thru a deck of cards. The strongest sign was when I asked to be shown to get a 3rd confirmation on the sept 3rd 2010 date, shown twice before and then added up the number of days till the quake from jan 1st 2009 to sept 3rd 2010.
> So what I would do is shuffle the cards and pick the first card off the top of the deck from a "random shuffle", so the numbe rof days till the quake from jan 1st 2009 to sept 3rd 2010 was 611 days..... I picked the 6, the 10 and the ace.... 3cards in a row and I asked, God if you're in this, also give me the 7 and he did....t hat's 4 cards in a row, in perfect order and the odds are 1 in 28,561, so  you know, no "odds" were involved.
> And that was the sign out of the 5 others that I received that was the kicker. Now I have even more signs and they keep coming.







my god, i feel stupid just for reading that

yawn

jc


----------



## nunthewiser (3 September 2009)

please tell us more bill


----------



## GumbyLearner (3 September 2009)

A movie was just released this Summer in Korea about a Mega-Tsunami.

It was filmed down on the beautiful little Haeundae strip in Busan.


----------



## prawn_86 (3 September 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> It was filmed down on the beautiful little Haeundae strip in Busan.




It was over a year ago that i was in Busan. Seems like yesterday...


----------



## Kryzz (3 September 2009)

http://www.christianforums.com/

this may be a more appropriate forum


----------



## weatherbill (3 September 2009)

you guys haven't heard the whole story or all the evidense.... how can you jump the gun so quick mates?

this is a whatever you want to talk about thread, so this is what I want to talk about.
this is going to shock the entire world. I also have numerous numerical signs to this as well.

think! If you asked for 3 cards, shuffled and then picke dthose 3 cards in the order you asked, what would you think?


----------



## nunthewiser (3 September 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> yesterday...





all my troubles seemed so far away ...............................oh i believe in yesterday ..................


----------



## nunthewiser (3 September 2009)

weatherbill said:


> you guys haven't heard the whole story or all the evidense.... how can you jump the gun so quick mates?





i did ask for you to tell us more bill


----------



## sammy84 (3 September 2009)

Weatherbill can you tell me whether it will be raining during this years Melbourne Cup? I really hate forgetting to bring an umbrella


----------



## nunthewiser (3 September 2009)

sammy84 said:


> Weatherbill can you tell me whether it will be raining during this years Melbourne Cup? I really hate forgetting to bring an umbrella




just party in the marquees with the rest of us bogans, no need for an umbrella


----------



## weatherbill (3 September 2009)

kennas said:


> Why does it add up to tsunami though Bill?
> 
> Maybe it's something else....




I asked about the prophecies from others who said it will be a quake/tsunami and for God to show me when, and so he did.

others are getting the same message and they are saying it will be a quake/tsunami/.

I didn't get any descriptions, but just the timing of it, but when asking God to show me, I was referring to those prophecies which he gave to others of the description


----------



## GumbyLearner (3 September 2009)

sammy84 said:


> Weatherbill can you tell me whether it will be raining during this years Melbourne Cup? I really hate forgetting to bring an umbrella




LOL

Yes I would also like to know. Especially if there are any Country-based Mud Runners in the field.


----------



## weatherbill (3 September 2009)

I aslo received a triple confirmation during xmas holidays of there beign 20 months left, but that one is kinda difficult and long to explain.

I asked God to give me the dat of this mega quake because when praying I was saying what good is all the prophecies and info of it coming.... everyone know sth ebig one is coming, but no one knows the timing, so I was asking and Go dtold me on nov 1, 2008 it was coming sept 3rd 2010..... 2/3 days later I prayed show me more Lord and he had me pull 2-2s, for 22 months left till it hits...... that was to the day on nov 3rd 2008.....

also got the date in a sign on Go'd s calendar when I walked down stairs in this house and saw the date in three cards in a row from kids randomly laying them on the floor scattered. Those were the first cards in the scattered cards laying on the ground.

been getting other signs as well


----------



## prawn_86 (3 September 2009)

weatherbill said:


> think! If you asked for 3 cards, shuffled and then picke dthose 3 cards in the order you asked, what would you think?




I would think i had just witnessed a 1 in 28561 event.


----------



## weatherbill (3 September 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> I would think i had just witnessed a 1 in 28561 event.




it was actually 4 cards in a row that needed to be shown me to prove this to me.

thats 13 x 13 x 13 x 13 = 1 in 28,561


----------



## prawn_86 (3 September 2009)

Do you own any Australian stocks Bill? If not why are you here?

Finance people are probably the most sceptical in the World, good luck trying to convince anyone here.

Ahh the internet, giving crazy lunatics audiences since 1995...


----------



## prawn_86 (3 September 2009)

weatherbill said:


> it was actually 4 cards in a row that needed to be shown me to prove this to me.
> 
> thats 13 x 13 x 13 x 13 = 1 in 28,561




Is that not what i just said? 

If it happened i would think 'wow, thats low odds of happening again'. Just cause its long odds does not mean it is never happens. It happens occasionally...


----------



## Sith1s (3 September 2009)

Hey Bill,

Do you do kids parties?  My kids love card tricks!

Ha!


----------



## nomore4s (3 September 2009)

weatherbill said:


> think! If you asked for 3 cards, shuffled and then picke dthose 3 cards in the order you asked, what would you think?




I'd think it was time I went to the casino



GumbyLearner said:


> Yes I would also like to know. Especially if there are any Country-based Mud Runners in the field.




Who cares about if it's going to rain, just pull out the number of the winning horse from a deck of cards please Bill and let us know.


----------



## nunthewiser (3 September 2009)

So bill . if this mega thrust earthquake does not happen in september would that mean God does not exist?


----------



## Happy (3 September 2009)

At least this prediction will give un Yes / No answer to less than 2 weeks time.


----------



## spooly74 (3 September 2009)

weatherbill said:


> think! If you asked for 3 cards, shuffled and then picke dthose 3 cards in the order you asked, what would you think?




think! If I asked for 3 cards, shuffled and then never picked those 3 cards in order, no matter how long I played, THAT would be a miracle.

Probabilities.


----------



## Mr J (3 September 2009)

nomore4s said:


> And you're posting this on a stock forum site because.....?




He wants to know how he can profit .

You have my attention weatherbill, which I'm sure is all you wanted.


----------



## sammy84 (3 September 2009)

weatherbill said:


> also got the date in a sign on Go'd s calendar when I walked down stairs in this house and saw the date in three cards in a row from *kids* randomly laying them on the floor scattered. Those were the first cards in the scattered cards laying on the ground.





Kids!! Someone call social services!


----------



## Fishbulb (3 September 2009)

weatherbill said:


> you guys haven't heard the whole story or all the evidense.... how can you jump the gun so quick mates?
> 
> this is a whatever you want to talk about thread, so this is what I want to talk about.
> this is going to shock the entire world. I also have numerous numerical signs to this as well.
> ...




Do you realise how utterly lacking in credibility you sound? I'm trying to be kind here. 

Honestly, think before you open your mouth and ask yourself -"Is this going to further your cause, or is it just going to make me, and everyone else who believes in God look like fools?"

If you can do that, then the answer should be clear.


----------



## prawn_86 (3 September 2009)

Well it has sure generated some discussion at least...

If this guy isn't taking the p1ss and is serious it is now officially the saddest thread going, taken over from the Chemtrails thread.


----------



## moXJO (3 September 2009)

Weatherbill can you ask God if he knows where I put the connection lead for the camera - computer. Also ask if he could smite whoever broke into my car the other night. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Sith1s (3 September 2009)

It's probably the same guy....  Just under a different name


----------



## bowman (3 September 2009)

Why does God only ever give signs?

In my 20's I asked him for a Porsche and I'm still bloody waiting.

I don't need a sign, I need a fast car!!!
(After all you can't outrun a tsunami on foot)


----------



## Trembling Hand (3 September 2009)

Hey I think there is something in this dude. I mean he even looks lik a westernised version of jesus.

Though the call for donations is ironic. Kinda like all the psychics in Las Vegas charging $20 to tell you your future  Surely in Vagas their skills are worth more on the floor?


----------



## explod (3 September 2009)

well im a whacker too, I looked and reading it to my wife she said, come and do that job you said an hour ago so sorry folks have to leave the good news/Uh oh bad news

cheers explod


----------



## Mr J (3 September 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> A movie was just released this Summer in Korea about a Mega-Tsunami.
> 
> It was filmed down on the beautiful little Haeundae strip in Busan.





The first half of that trailer is awesome, and the second half may possibly be awesome. Love Korean flicks.


----------



## Sugar Dunkaton (3 September 2009)

I have laughed my way through this entire thread, It is awesome.


----------



## Real1ty (3 September 2009)

weatherbill said:


> I didn't get any descriptions, but ...




How about some prescriptions....


----------



## skyQuake (3 September 2009)

I _really_ want to watch 2012 

Trailer looks amazing too.


----------



## Timmy (3 September 2009)

Weatherbill - sorry for my cynicism, but why are you _really _posting on ASF?  
What is it you are trying to sell?  
It's something to do with Elliot Wave, isn't it?


----------



## Trembling Hand (3 September 2009)

Timmy said:


> Weatherbill - sorry for my cynicism, but why are you _really _posting on ASF?
> What is it you are trying to sell?
> It's something to do with Elliot Wave, isn't it?






Nah Gann :


----------



## jonnycage (3 September 2009)

i think old mate is doing his part for school students,  kids do
drugs and this could be you lol


jc


----------



## Nyden (3 September 2009)

weatherbill said:


> think! If you asked for 3 cards, shuffled and then picke dthose 3 cards in the order you asked, what would you think?




That the odds of that aren't even 1/10th of winning the lottery, and that *you are insane*. Heck, more like 1/100th, 1000th, 10000th? Even more reasons you're just a fruit loop


----------



## BradK (3 September 2009)

Weatherbill - go home!!! Don't come back here. 

Brad


----------



## Nyden (3 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> So bill . if this mega thrust earthquake does not happen in september would that mean God does not exist?




I'd say that was a safe bet, either way :


----------



## gooner (3 September 2009)

There is a big one due in Southern California, but "due" can mean up to 50 years or more. Reality is there is always a nutter predicting earthquakes (like stockmarket crashes really), and one day one of them will be right. Does not mean that GOD spoke to them via cards, of course. More credible were it the flying spaghetti monster

Link below is a creditable report on likelihood

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2006/06/21/tech/main1738005.shtml


----------



## $20shoes (3 September 2009)

With a title like that - I'm not convinced. 

A "September 2010 Mega Thrust Earthquake" is either a WWF Pay-per-view event or a Pr0n convention - "2010 Megaaaa Thrruuuuust featuring the XXX beauty who knows how to move her mountians, Ms "Eaaarrth Quakkke".

On a serious note, there is clinical evidence to suggest that there is a cultural link to fixations concerning doomsday scenarios. That is, the visions themselves are highly influenced by the times people live in - UFOs, return of Jesus, extreme weather, etc. 

Why cant God be more humble about these things? He's so grandiose and large scale. Why not,  "$20Shoes, you know in September next year, you're gonna get a clear run to work. Maybe two red lights, tops..Sleep in a little. And when you get there, you will get pole position just outside your building".


----------



## beerwm (3 September 2009)

this thread needs to be sticky'ed

...for the lolz.


----------



## cuttlefish (3 September 2009)

Hey weather bill - shouldn't He have given you a 6 and two aces for 611 days?  I thought you'd agreed with God that the ten was a zero - so that would be 601 days - so are you sure that the 3rd of Sept is correct and its not the 24th of Aug?   

You wouldn't want to be out by a week - could cause a lot of problems - maybe you should get in touch with God again and just double check that bit.


----------



## explod (3 September 2009)

$20shoes said:


> With a title like that - I'm not convinced.
> On a serious note, there is clinical evidence to suggest that there is a cultural link to fixations concerning doomsday scenarios. That is, the visions themselves are highly influenced by the times people live in - UFOs, return of Jesus, extreme weather, etc.




Yep the wonderful peoples of the psychotic, they like to be/run free so dont push into corners.

I need to know from God the temp of hell, have very fair skin so need to make some preps in case.


----------



## skc (3 September 2009)

If God had a name, what would it be
And would you _call him weatherbill 
_If you were faced with him in all his glory
What would you ask if you had just one question

And yeah yeah God is great 
yeah yeah God is good
yeah yeah, _tell me when is the next earthquake_

What if God was one of us
Just a slob like one of us_
Just a poster on the net 
Trying to warn us about earthquakes_

If God had a face what would it look like
And would you want to see
If seeing meant that you would have to believe
In things like heaven and in jesus and the saints and all the prophets

And yeah yeah god is great 
yeah yeah god is good
yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah

What if God was one of us
Just a slob like one of us
_Just a poster on the net 
Trying to warn us about earthquakes
_

He's trying to make his way home
Back up to heaven all alone
_Nobody visiting his blog
So he has to post on ASF_

And yeah yeah God is great 
yeah yeah God is good
yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah

What if god was one of us
Just a slob like one of us
Just a stranger on the bus
Trying to _warn us about earthquakes_
Just trying to _warn us about earthquakes_


----------



## vicb (3 September 2009)

This man is a con man. Plain and simple.
While we have all had a good laugh at him we must not forget that he is another version of David Tweed.  He is phishing in the hope he gets some poor bastard to give him money to pay his way through life.  
I would be pretty pissed off if he took advantage of somebody I knew.

His post had nothing to do with financial or socail matters and is similar to a Nigerian scam.  And sadly there are people out there who fall for this sort of bullshi* ie Nigeria , Russian and Eastern European scams.  Probably even people who read it on this forum!! 

........never trust a man with a beard......


----------



## beerwm (3 September 2009)

vicb said:


> This man is a con man. Plain and simple.
> While we have all had a good laugh at him we must not forget that he is another version of David Tweed.  He is phishing in the hope he gets some poor bastard to give him money to pay his way through life.
> I would be pretty pissed off if he took advantage of somebody I knew.
> 
> ...




lol, if this is a con; it is the worst con ever.


----------



## explod (3 September 2009)

Well     it was a bit of fun and dont think too many on us would take it serious for a minute, strewth a lot of us on here would not even trust a good honest financial adviser.    Opps, hope no toes cause there must be some good ones, my experience was just all bad.


----------



## bowman (3 September 2009)

vicb said:


> ........never trust a man with a beard......




Or a woman.


----------



## Peanut (3 September 2009)

bowman said:


> Why does God only ever give signs?
> 
> In my 20's I asked him for a Porsche and I'm still bloody waiting.
> 
> :




Mate, God doesn't work that way.....he would prefer it if you STOLE the porsche and then asked for forgiveness.......


----------



## HC Victim (3 September 2009)

Nun,I warned you about pickin' up backpackers in wicked vans at the 440, now ones gotten onto your computer!!


----------



## sammy84 (3 September 2009)

skc said:


> If God had a name, what would it be
> And would you _call him weatherbill
> _If you were faced with him in all his glory
> What would you ask if you had just one question
> ...




This post didn't get the credit it deserved. 10 out of 10!


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (3 September 2009)

Woah.....weirdest moment just now...I was sitting here and I looked down and the first letters on my keyboard that I noticed were IWHNHHR. 

I think its God telling me to _I_gnore _W_eatherbill, _H_e _N_eeds _H_is _H_ead _R_ead.


----------



## alwaysLearning (3 September 2009)

It's just someone trying to cash in on other peoples fear.

Why can't some of these people make some positive predictions for once, lol.


----------



## adobee (3 September 2009)

Timmy said:


> Weatherbill - sorry for my cynicism, but why are you _really _posting on ASF?
> What is it you are trying to sell?
> It's something to do with Elliot Wave, isn't it?




This is the funniest ...


----------



## adobee (3 September 2009)

I was just playing scrabble and i got the letters TBUCPOY  whem I re arranged them I realised god was tell us all BUY CTPO ...


----------



## CanOz (3 September 2009)

alwaysLearning said:


> Why can't some of these people make some positive predictions for once, lol.




Name something negative about wiping out a significant portion of the US?

Praise be to the lord, we welcome thy wrath upon the sinners in S.California....LOL!

Talk about wiping out debt!

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## nunthewiser (4 September 2009)

My dog just barked 4 times in a row and then howled twice .....is this a secret message? is it some dire warning ? am i doomed? do i need god to translate what he is saying ?

please help


----------



## nunthewiser (4 September 2009)

pheeeeeew .false alarm guys

he was just barking at the cat that was teasing it with a deck of playing cards whilst pointing at the calender !

as you were


----------



## Hend0 (4 September 2009)

weatherbill is pure gold. haha


----------



## weatherbill (4 September 2009)

cuttlefish said:


> Hey weather bill - shouldn't He have given you a 6 and two aces for 611 days?  I thought you'd agreed with God that the ten was a zero - so that would be 601 days - so are you sure that the 3rd of Sept is correct and its not the 24th of Aug?
> 
> You wouldn't want to be out by a week - could cause a lot of problems - maybe you should get in touch with God again and just double check that bit.




No, I asked for the 6, the 10 and the 7, but God threw in the Ace because my math was off. the full story and understanding behind it is linked in my sig., but to understand you would have to do some reading. Not sure if you have time for it, but if you do, you will find my experience facinating and beyond "odds", if there's an inkling of reason in ya mate.


----------



## weatherbill (4 September 2009)

Hend0 said:


> weatherbill is pure gold. haha




I can;t wait too..... till sept 3-11, 2010

man, is this gonna be fun to come back here and see the look on all of your faces!

I'm gonna need it because what's coming is going to be really sad.


----------



## weatherbill (4 September 2009)

CanOz said:


> Name something negative about wiping out a significant portion of the US?
> 
> Praise be to the lord, we welcome thy wrath upon the sinners in S.California....LOL!
> 
> ...




It's defintely going to rattle the markets. SOme stocks are going to crash and burn. Gold should do very well, but I've purposed in my heart to not try to make profits, but simply to move what I have into safety.
   I won't profit off of what God has given me by shorting stocks. I am blessed to get this info and am on the us west coast right now for a number of months warning people to take the few day precaution and get out of here come early sept 2010...... a few people are takingmy advice, while I've realized most will think I'm a nut, but if there is any empathy in you, my hand is forced..... damned if I tell it and damned if I don't. So I chose to do God's will and to tell it.


----------



## knocker (4 September 2009)

nomore4s said:


> You're right but it's not a tin foil hat I think you should be wearing, more like some sort of jacket.
> 
> That has got to be the biggest load of cr@p I've ever read. God spoke to you through a pack of cards about an impending disaster, yeah right.
> 
> And you're posting this on a stock forum site because.....?




P!ss

Roos to win


----------



## tasmanian (4 September 2009)

Weatherbill,

  Do you really believe we all came from Adam and Eve?When its scientifically proven that that we really just evolved from monkeys!

  Do you really believe that some bloke called Moses built a bl00dy ark and put 2 of every animal that exsisted on it for 40 days.They all lived on that boat in harmony no animal ate one of the others.How the hell did they all get to this ark to start with?

 I could go on and on about what was written in the bible over 2000yrs ago that just isnt true.

  Do u really believe what was written in a book  2000 years ago Bill?

  Ok some people believe in god and jesus etc.Fair enough if u need to believe in something like that just to feel better thats fine.

 But coming on here and trying too tell everyone this god fella spoke to u threw a pack of cards!!!!Come on mate please.

  Well sorry to break the news to u mate but u are crazy!!!!!Just think about it for a minute.I have no doubt u have completely lost the plot.

I really want to know the story behind noahs ark.How could  Noahs ark possibly be true.That story alone convinced me the bible is not true. Ive asked a few god believers this before and none of them not one could explain anyhting about it because it didnt really happen and sorry to say but either did your bl00dy card trick.

 Weatherbill get over it and do something productive with your life were not here long.Then again  people like u make me realise Im not as Foc...ked up in the head as some.


----------



## Sith1s (4 September 2009)

weatherbill said:


> I can;t wait too..... till sept 3-11, 2010
> 
> man, is this gonna be fun to come back here and see the look on all of your faces!
> 
> I'm gonna need it because what's coming is going to be really sad.




Hey Weatherbill,

You could be the Noah of the modern ages...  but instead of building an ark you should create a giant airship or blimp & fill it with all the people you can & two of each animal.  Make sure you get only all of one gender as you don't want any hanky panky 

But I digress, you must hurry weatherbill.  Time is of the essence.  Looking at my keyboard i see the numbers 1234567890 which means you have 1-9 days to get this done for if you reach the 0 at the end, all hope for humanity is lost!

Go my child & be well.


----------



## Fishbulb (4 September 2009)

tasmanian said:


> Weatherbill,
> 
> Do you really believe we all came from Adam and Eve?When its scientifically proven that that we really just evolved from monkeys!




Actually, you're wrong - you're in fuzzy grey areas with everything else you wrote, but I only wanted to comment on this "scientifically proven" claim. 

There are elements of our DNA - something like a percentage - that don't belong to any other group. We share something like 99%? or so of our genetic makeup with mice as well. That doesn't mean we evolved from rodent stock.

Having said that, I don't think weatherbill was very wise with his original post.


----------



## Temjin (4 September 2009)

lol this thread is an insult to the collective wisdom of ASF members. 

On the bright side though, most of us are in Australia and I don't give anyone of us would give a crap about what would happen to US West Coast. 

I hope you didn't spend too much time on this movie,

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/10.5_(TV_miniseries)

We are looking forward to seeing you back in Sep/Oct 2010 and give you our "faces".


----------



## tasmanian (4 September 2009)

Fishbulb said:


> .
> 
> There are elements of our DNA - something like a percentage - that don't belong to any other group. We share something like 99%? or so of our genetic makeup with mice as well. That doesn't mean we evolved from rodent stock.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr J (4 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> pheeeeeew .false alarm guys
> 
> he was just barking at the cat that was teasing it with a deck of playing cards whilst pointing at the calender !
> 
> as you were




You're a funny bugger nun .



> We share something like 99%? or so of our genetic makeup with mice as well. That doesn't mean we evolved from rodent stock.




I would guess that it means we both originated from the same source though.


----------



## tech/a (4 September 2009)

Back in the 70s when I was a young Duck.

There was a guy by the name of John Nash who made Australia wide news.
Adelaide was to be obliterated by a massive Tidal wave.
Actually met the guy.Reminded me of one of those straight laced red necks in Middle America.

He was so sincere--so convincing we were ALL going to DIE!.
He had seen it God had shown him---TOTAL devastation.

I asked how did God show you this catastrophy.

It came he said as a vision of the Adelaide Advertiser front page showing the city completely whiped out and few surviving.

Once I knew that I knew he was a nutter.
"The Advertiser" was in the heart of the city.
The same one which was to be completely devastated.

Fear can be very powerful as can blind faith!


----------



## skc (4 September 2009)

sammy84 said:


> This post didn't get the credit it deserved. 10 out of 10!




Thanks Sammy. If my sense of humour can amuse a single reader then that's fantastic. 



tech/a said:


> Back in the 70s when I was a young Duck.
> 
> There was a guy by the name of *John Nash *who made Australia wide news.
> Adelaide was to be obliterated by a massive Tidal wave.
> Actually met the guy.Reminded me of one of those straight laced red necks in Middle America.




Wow. You've met Russell Crowe?


----------



## $20shoes (4 September 2009)

I’m deeply concerned for people who genuinely believe in a pre-destined event. They back themselves into a corner with no room to manouver. WeatherBill, you truly and utterly believe that this scenario will play out, and yet your reasoning stems from nothing more than signs and symbols that have allowed you to attribute significance, where perhaps significance should not be placed. God didn’t attribute the significance – you have found a place where you can stamp your own significance. You seek to place emphasis on these signs, and you are manifesting  a destiny that does not need to occur; that is one of millions of infinite possibilities. 
  If you are building up a life that revolves around an event you say MUST happen, you are not giving yourself a chance to be wrong. But being wrong is the beauty of being human. Allow yourself to be fallible. Concede within yourself that the signs themselves are not significant, but rather you have chosen to give them the utmost significance. If you don’t give yourself this flexibility, you are seriously heading for an existential crisis. Mental health needs to be looked after. If you truly believe, give yourself some room, within yourself, to also not believe – God would allow you this.  Within the All, there is room for All. All that can transpire, all that won’t transpire. All thoughts, beliefs visions:

  Human frailty is da bomb my friend. Keep it by your side. Allow yourself that gift. In the end we are allhopping on board the train. No one is being saved or denied…It just is, as has always been:

This train
Carries saints and sinners
This train
Carries losers and winners
This Train
Carries *****s and gamblers
This Train
Carries lost souls
This Train
Dreams will not be thwarted
This Train
Faith will be rewarded
This Train
Hear the steel wheels singin'
This Train
Bells of freedom ringin'
This Train
Carries broken-hearted
This Train
Thieves and sweet souls departed
This Train
Carries fools and kings
This Train
All aboard.


----------



## weatherbill (4 September 2009)

alwaysLearning said:


> It's just someone trying to cash in on other peoples fear.
> 
> Why can't some of these people make some positive predictions for once, lol.




I really do resent that!  You don't know the motives of people's hearts and for you to claim such a statement shows you are unacountable with your thoughts....your'e a loose cannon mate. Better tighten up....you will come september 2010, that's earyl september 2010 and don't you forget it!


----------



## nunthewiser (4 September 2009)

i feel sorry for ya kids 

no offense intended


----------



## weatherbill (4 September 2009)

sO YOU BELIEVE IN the evolution hypothesis....better have an examination of your head mate and check out answersingenesis.org
*every argument of the evolutionist's pseudo science is put well to rest!*


tasmanian said:


> Weatherbill,
> 
> Do you really believe we all came from Adam and Eve?When its scientifically proven that that we really just evolved from monkeys!
> 
> ...


----------



## Trembling Hand (4 September 2009)

weatherbill said:


> I really do resent that!  You don't know the motives of people's hearts and for you to claim such a statement shows you are unacountable with your thoughts....your'e a loose cannon mate. Better tighten up....you will come september 2010, that's earyl september 2010 and don't you forget it!




Why do you have a paypal donation  button on your blog then if you don't want money from the traffic you are trying to create??

You actions don't reflect your drivel. just like most god bothers.


----------



## weatherbill (4 September 2009)

Temjin said:


> lol this thread is an insult to the collective wisdom of ASF members.
> 
> On the bright side though, most of us are in Australia and I don't give anyone of us would give a crap about what would happen to US West Coast.
> 
> ...




oh my firend, you will give a crap because when this happens when I said it will happen, you will **** your freeking pants off because it will prove to you that ther eis a God and an eternal life to be had. Reality will smack you in the face mate and you willneed alot of toilet paper to clean up the mess......


----------



## spooly74 (4 September 2009)

weatherbill said:


> sO YOU BELIEVE IN the evolution hypothesis....better have an examination of your head mate and check out answersingenesis.org
> *every argument of the evolutionist's pseudo science is put well to rest!*


----------



## Trembling Hand (4 September 2009)

weatherbill said:


> oh my firend, you will give a crap because when this happens when I said it will happen, you will **** your freeking pants off because it will prove to you that ther eis a God and an eternal life to be had. Reality will smack you in the face mate and you willneed alot of toilet paper to clean up the mess......



 Oh good so then if it doesn't happen then there is no god. At last we will have a definitive answer


----------



## Sean K (4 September 2009)

Ladies and gents, there's been some pretty wild remarks and statements in this thread so far that have been; concerning, troublesome, abusive, insightful, and downright bamboozling. The better approach might be to attack the concept, not the individual. Let’s keep it all as friendly as humanly possible.  Fancy me having to say this? Eeek.


----------



## nunthewiser (4 September 2009)

yeah sorry , but i was actually concerned 

ok back to the tale of my cat picking the date the world will end


----------



## jonnycage (4 September 2009)

kids, get plenty of hugs when your young, otherwise you could
become  fair weatherbill.  dear oh dear


jc


----------



## weatherbill (4 September 2009)

tech/a said:


> Back in the 70s when I was a young Duck.
> 
> There was a guy by the name of John Nash who made Australia wide news.
> Adelaide was to be obliterated by a massive Tidal wave.
> ...





I empathize with you mate, but that doesn't mean God doesn't reveal things to his faithful who seek him in fasting and prayer. And yes, false propheices can make a man synical, but I don't expect many to believe till after it happens, so I am just baring witness for right now, so when you all see this come to pass, then you can deal with Jesus and eternal life..... my ultimate goal is to see everyone who hears this message begin to believe and receive eternal life thru christ..... your eyes will be opened mate..... and I am patient for early September 2010 to coem along and prove it to you.


----------



## weatherbill (4 September 2009)

kennas said:


> Ladies and gents, there's been some pretty wild remarks and statements in this thread so far that have been; concerning, troublesome, abusive, insightful, and downright bamboozling. The better approach might be to attack the concept, not the individual. Let’s keep it all as friendly as humanly possible.  Fancy me having to say this? Eeek.




thats a good word! I do believe folks here are just poking fun at me and having a good time. We all can laugh for now.


----------



## Trembling Hand (4 September 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> Why do you have a paypal donation  button on your blog then if you don't want money from the traffic you are trying to create??






Trembling Hand said:


> Oh good so then if it doesn't happen then there is no god. At last we will have a definitive answer




Bill can you comment on these two points please?


----------



## sammy84 (4 September 2009)

This thread has given me soemthing to look forward to in the mornings. Weatherbill are you gods way of making me happy?


----------



## nunthewiser (4 September 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> Bill can you comment on these two points please?





i asked the " will god still exist" one towards the beginning of the thread .....still no answer...............


----------



## weatherbill (4 September 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> Why do you have a paypal donation  button on your blog then if you don't want money from the traffic you are trying to create??
> 
> You actions don't reflect your drivel. just like most god bothers.




every work of God needs some backing. the more funds I get, the more I can put it to warning people and saving lives.

Every church and ministry operates off of donations..... thi sis no different. I am a non profit, already spending thousands of my own money from my own pocket to tell warn people here on the west coast....... I as a person am a non profit..... I could have owned a home, but I rather chose to do ministry. I could have a nicer car, but I chose to spend it on the things eternal. I don't live for the riches of this world because I have a far better place to go. jesus also said not to labor for the food that perishes, but for the food that endures into eternal life...... you may not know what that means because you may not be able to comprehend what it means to live on an eternal scale and not a temporal scale.
   We are but stewards of what is God's property. He will one day ask us to give an account for the money and time we spent. If we spend it all on oursleves and never give to good causes, we will not escape his judgement of that.


----------



## tasmanian (4 September 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> Oh good so then if it doesn't happen then there is no god. At last we will have a definitive answer




 Well at least there will be one positive out of all this.


----------



## weatherbill (4 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> i asked the " will god still exist" one towards the beginning of the thread .....still no answer...............




yes there is still God if I am wrong. I will have simply been deceived.


----------



## nunthewiser (4 September 2009)

weatherbill said:


> . He will one day ask us to give an account for the money and time we spent. If we spend it all on oursleves and never give to good causes, we will not escape his judgement of that.




bit of fire and brimstone eh?

your god sounds evil m8 ......... i might go with another one


----------



## moXJO (4 September 2009)

Do you have any followers?


----------



## Trembling Hand (4 September 2009)

weatherbill said:


> I am a non profit, already spending thousands of my own money from my own pocket to tell warn people here on the west coast....... I as a person am a non profit..... I could have owned a home, but I rather chose to do ministry.



Bill on this forum any claims are normally asked to be backed up with statements or real proof. Do not claim that you send "thousands of my own money" unless you are willing to show it. Can you?

So you are a registered not for profit? Show us.


----------



## Trembling Hand (4 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> bit of fire and brimstone eh?
> 
> your god sounds evil m8 ......... i might go with another one




LOL. V.funny nun.


----------



## Sean K (4 September 2009)

weatherbill said:


> every work of God needs some backing. the more funds I get, the more I can put it to warning people and saving lives.



I'm confused now.


----------



## tasmanian (4 September 2009)

weatherbill said:


> every work of God needs some backing. the more funds I get, the more I can put it to warning people and saving lives.
> 
> 
> We are but stewards of what is God's property. He will one day ask us to give an account for the money and time we spent. If we spend it all on oursleves and never give to good causes, we will not escape his judgement of that.





Did god tell you this?

 Thats the thing I dont understand no-one has actually met or seen this god guy.I personally think it would be pretty cool if he did exist I just cant see how its possible.

 Sorry billweather maybe you honestly mean well but come on mate just think about it.Your not the 1st and u wont be the last that has the idea that the world is ending or going to be hit with some giant catastrophe.

  Why do you believe that god ahas told u personally.If hes such a good guy dont u think he would warn us all to make sure we are not on the west coast of the USA Sept 2010?.

 I would like to here your theory about noahs ark as well.Maybe u can give me an answer that no-one else can

  I suppose if u think your doing the right thing thats cool but I realy cant see how anyone could take u serious.


----------



## Sean K (4 September 2009)

tasmanian said:


> Why do you believe that god ahas told u personally. If hes such a good guy dont u think he would warn us all to make sure we are not on the west coast of the USA Sept 2010?.



I think we can extrapolate from this that God is not a good guy. 

He is vengeful, sadistic, genocidal, maniacal, all clear traits of God in the bible. 

On this occasion a human has to raise funds to advise the rest of the population that God is going to cause a massive earthquake next year. Hmmmm

Or, maybe God isn't causing this earthquake.


----------



## weatherbill (4 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> bit of fire and brimstone eh?
> 
> your god sounds evil m8 ......... i might go with another one




you like to put words in my mouth, but that was you speaking. I have another view of it ....its called death

living as though you would never die and dying as though you had never lived. the memory of you would all be forgotten, but those who believe and receive, they will live on


----------



## cuttlefish (4 September 2009)

weatherbill said:


> No, I asked for the 6, the 10 and the 7, but God threw in the Ace because my math was off. the full story and understanding behind it is linked in my sig., but to understand you would have to do some reading. Not sure if you have time for it, but if you do, you will find my experience facinating and beyond "odds", if there's an inkling of reason in ya mate.




Yeah but you said in that you agreed with God that the 10 was a zero - so when the ace came out that would be 601 wouldn't it?  How can a 10 and an Ace both be a 1?    I still reckon it could be Aug 24th.


----------



## sammy84 (4 September 2009)

I'm starting to become of follower of weatherbill's. He has done some holy acts to date;
1. He started a thread which gives me a great laugh
2. He started a thread in which all the regulars on ASF have joined for together in harmony for a common cause, there hasn't even been a fight about EW yet.

Bless you weatherbill.


----------



## inrodwetrust (4 September 2009)

weatherbill - 

I'm sure your aware that there is a quote in the Old Testament that false prophets should be put to death  

If not, then maybe you might want to double check your ... ah .... sources!

disclaimer: I don't not recommend or seek to encourage the above somewhat extreme & barbaric punishment: ...


----------



## nunthewiser (4 September 2009)

cuttlefish said:


> Yeah but you said in that you agreed with God that the 10 was a zero - so when the ace came out that would be 601 wouldn't it?  How can a 10 and an Ace both be a 1?    I still reckon it could be Aug 24th.





uh ?? i thought the ace was classed as 11 or 1 ? the kings and other royals are 10 ..... God got a dodgy deck of cards ?


----------



## moXJO (4 September 2009)

Hey Nun look out, Bill is trying to steal your flock


----------



## nunthewiser (4 September 2009)

i think he already flocked enuff as it is


----------



## tone76 (4 September 2009)

Have read through this whole thread, and can see that weatherbill is trying to give us a sign, that sign being to watch the Tinfoil Hat Futures market in August 2010.


----------



## cuttlefish (4 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> uh ?? i thought the ace was classed as 11 or 1 ? the kings and other royals are 10 ..... God got a dodgy deck of cards ?




Hey weatherbill - nun might be onto something here.

You agreed with God that the ten was a zero right ('cos you were expect to get 6-10-7 which was 607) - but instead you got 6-10-A - well I reckon that should be 601  (ace being a 1) - but if you treat an ace as an 11 ... well yeah then maybe 60'11' - yeah thats 611 that way ... I could buy that argument - so yeah maybe its the 3rd of sept after all.

I'd still be opening short positions on the 23rd Aug myself just in case.


----------



## nulla nulla (4 September 2009)

next time you speak to him/her, can you ask god to give me the winning lotto numbers (local competition please) at least one day before the draw so i can get the ticket on?


----------



## nunthewiser (4 September 2009)

cuttlefish said:


> .
> 
> I'd still be opening short positions on the 23rd Aug myself just in case.






hahahahahahahaha......... my ribs my ribs!


----------



## moXJO (4 September 2009)

cuttlefish said:


> Hey weatherbill - nun might be onto something here.
> 
> You agreed with God that the ten was a zero right ('cos you were expect to get 6-10-7 which was 607) - but instead you got 6-10-A - well I reckon that should be 601  (ace being a 1) - but if you treat an ace as an 11 ... well yeah then maybe 60'11' - yeah thats 611 that way ... I could buy that argument - so yeah maybe its the 3rd of sept after all.




Yes predictions could be off. Bill should try playing pictionary or Genga with God for further clarification


----------



## Sean K (4 September 2009)

I'm surprised none of our regular Christains haven't had something to say here.

Maybe there's no defence.


----------



## GumbyLearner (4 September 2009)

This could possibly be a better and more accurate method for predicting the weather.  

http://www.almanac.com/content/predicting-weather-pig-spleen

Have you ever heard of a pig spleen being able to predict the weather? You can call it folklore””but what do you call it when it works?
Step into Gus Wickstrom's office in Tompkins, Saskatchewan.

Gus, a man of Swedish descent who's lived in this prairie province all of his 60-plus years, is a weather forecaster. He can predict upcoming conditions for the next 6 months, yet his technology requires no fancy equipment, no high-tech razzle-dazzle. All Gus needs is a barn and a farmhand or two standing by. . .because he predicts the weather by looking at a pig spleen.

Every 6 months or so, Gus slaughters a pig, and in the frugal way of farm families, he finds a way to use everything but the squeal, as they say. Gus closely scrutinizes the spleen, using a method he learned from his father and Harold Pearson, a neighbor.


----------



## Sugar Dunkaton (4 September 2009)

on the subject of predicting the weather - a weather rock might be a more reliable alternative to a deck of cards....


----------



## skc (4 September 2009)

weatherbill said:


> We are but stewards of what is God's property. He will one day ask us to *give an account for the money and time we spent.* If we spend it all on oursleves and never give to good causes, we will not escape his judgement of that.




God can simply look up my accountant's record. All the details are there already.


----------



## Krusty the Klown (4 September 2009)

Weatherbill, just a suggestion, next time you are at your usual doctor, just tell him/her about all this, the deck of cards and everything and see what he/she thinks.

I'm not trying to be funny, just get a professional's opinion. It couldn't hurt.


----------



## tasmanian (4 September 2009)

Krusty the Klown said:


> Weatherbill, just a suggestion, next time you are at your usual doctor, just tell him/her about all this, the deck of cards and everything and see what he/she thinks.
> 
> I'm not trying to be funny, just get a professional's opinion. It couldn't hurt.




No offence Krusty but that pretty funny coming form a clown.


----------



## beerwm (4 September 2009)

weatherbill said:


> And that was the sign out of the 5 others that I received that was the kicker. Now I have even more signs and they keep coming.




tell us the other 5 signs, and the ones that 'keep coming'..


----------



## Sith1s (4 September 2009)

Yes Bill,

I'd love to hear more about these "signs" you have received.

I mean are we talking crop circles & tin foil hat stuff or just more of your card tricks?

Can you please ask god to tell you what number i''m thinking right now?  I've written it down on this piece of paper here....


----------



## darkside (4 September 2009)

Sith1s said:


> Yes Bill,
> 
> I'd love to hear more about these "signs" you have received.
> 
> ...




Is it 7.

If not iv'e got nothing !


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (4 September 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA

Damn I should visit more often if this is the quality of the threads........

Can't resist

Hey Weatherbill  What does Lessons in Genesis say about ERV's?


Endogenous retrovirus  I'll be lazy a chuck a wiki link in here. It's not very good but meh.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endogenous_retrovirus

So imagine your a germ and your job is to infect cells and you happen to pick a sperm cell or egg cell.

That lucky bit of RNA is now present _in every cell of the child produced and will be passed on to grandkiddies, great grandkiddies, great great grandkiddies etc etc_

These little packets of junk dna are like signposts, or genetic markers and from them if you leave your genetic material at a crime scene for example, forensic scientists can tell if you are causcasian, black, hispanic, asian etc. Pretty strong evidence eh?

Now when we put our genetic material up against a chimps..... there is a whole bunch of genetic markers that line up *perfectly*. The same with other mammals, a whole bunch of them perfectly line up.  Now one explanation is...we share a common ancestor... you know the one who had a germ cell infect her ovaries and then passed it onto her kids.

The other explanation is God did it by reaching out with his noodly appendage. (show me on the doll where God touched you Billy)

Cheers

Sir O


----------



## Buckeroo (4 September 2009)

We'll as far as I can see, this is just as likely as the opinion that the world economy is heading for strong growth!

And would it be so bad if the US lost California - it may be a blessing in disguise for the US considering its close to default & a financial basket case

Cheers


----------



## Mr J (4 September 2009)

weatherbill said:


> yes there is still God if I am wrong. I will have simply been deceived.




This is too much . 

Gotta thank you all for the laughs, it has been good.


----------



## Gundini (4 September 2009)

Oh dear...

I have just ordered a marine toilet with a macerator.

Maybe I can put this thread in it and test the system! lol


----------



## nunthewiser (5 September 2009)

will this thread last a whole year to remember what was supposed to happen ? 

i need more supplies


----------



## queenslander55 (5 September 2009)

...pssssst  don't tell anyone bill, but i've got it on very good authority that the Easter Bunny is a fairytale.  Please avoid the mass panic this knowledge will cause among all the kiddies and keep it to yourself, won't you.


----------



## tasmanian (5 September 2009)

When I saw the name of this thread this morning it brought a nice laugh.

Im actually still smiling now.Feel quite good actually.

Thanks weatherbill.This thread has actually started the day off on a good  note for me.Or is that the because the dow was up almost 100pts?Or is it because I smoked some of that green stuff last night??

Doesnt matter as long as your smiling.


----------



## weatherbill (5 September 2009)

You guys are a howl! 

you';ve got me cracking up mates, but the laughter will end come sept 2010.


the signs that keep coming are at my sight under "more amazing Signs"....

many of them are numerical synchronicities, some of them quite amazing..... the #22 signs are the strongest.

for you science nerds, every 16 months there is an alert put out for the cascadia subduction zone to rupture. the next one is actually for sept 2010, but I think it could come by asteroid, as is in some of the prophecies.

the alerts are put out becasue of the gravitational pull of th moon and other factors that come into alignment every 16 months, that make it just right for the cascadia to rupture. 13 out of 15 times, it has taken the san andeas fault line with it.
   this has happened every 278 years on avverage.,. the last one was in January of 1700. 

you can google "cascadia Subduction ZOne" for more on this..... that is some of the science behind it, since some of you do not believe in God or how the scriptures say he sometimes speaks (in foolish ways).

God speaks in foolish ways sometimes to humble the proud thoughts of unbelievers. This will happen come early sept 2010. 

I pray you stay alive till then so you can see this come to pass. Then you will either become dishonest in your heart and not fess up that you need Jesus Christ or you will come to the knowledge of the truth and receive him as saviour and lord and begin to walk with God by faith, so you may be saved from the day of judgement and the second death.....

becasue logic dictates, that no man can tell the very day of an earthquake, but if God gives it to him, to know and it happens, then you know there is a God, an eternal life to be had.


----------



## explod (5 September 2009)

> weatherbill
> becasue logic dictates, that no man can tell the very day of an earthquake, but if God gives it to him, to know and it happens, then you know there is a God, an eternal life to be had.




And of course and maybe I would start to believe but, he has never done it before (except what we are told by scripture, re written so many times that without other tangible evidence is no more than rubbish) so why can we believe he is doing it for you.

We need some more proof pal.


----------



## Sean K (5 September 2009)

No proof has been given Bill, except for the voices in your head. 

Can you see how this might trouble other people?


----------



## Fishbulb (5 September 2009)

weatherbill said:


> God speaks in foolish ways sometimes to humble the proud thoughts of unbelievers.




This is a misinterpretation of the Corinthian verse. The correct interpretation is that God uses the foolish things of the world - uses. God does not speak foolishly, which is what you're implying here. Plus, the word foolish means something completely different within the context of the verse. 

That is all...


----------



## Buckeroo (5 September 2009)

queenslander55 said:


> ...pssssst  don't tell anyone bill, but i've got it on very good authority that the Easter Bunny is a fairytale.  Please avoid the mass panic this knowledge will cause among all the kiddies and keep it to yourself, won't you.




What!! You telling me the Easter Bunny is not real! Oh man, I just can't believe it

And Weatherbill, if your one of the new apostles predicted to walk the earth just prior to the second coming of Christ, then please forgive the masses as they know not what they say.

Cheers


----------



## tasmanian (5 September 2009)

kennas said:


> No proof has been given Bill, except for the voices in your head.
> 
> Can you see how this might trouble other people?




  Think about that bill.

What do you expect when you come on to an Australian share forum?

  Two questions and thats it.Im not being funny can you please answer them for me.

1 .Why actually did you come on to an Australian share forum to tell us about this earthquake/tsunami when really your time should be spent warning people on the west coast of America?

2.Can you please explain to me how noahs ark can possibly be true?

Thats it.I would appreciate if you could at least answer these 2 questions for me.
Thanks and have a good day.


----------



## Trembling Hand (5 September 2009)

tasmanian said:


> What do you expect when you come on to an Australian share forum?
> .....
> 
> 1 .Why actually did you come on to an Australian share forum to tell us about this earthquake/tsunami when really your time should be spent warning people on the west coast of America?




You wouldn't go onto a forum for the the poor and homeless to milk them for paypal donations would you? That makes no biz sense. 

As for your second question it doesn't have to be 100% plausible to be possible. Oral histories don't need to be globally possible in their nature to be realistic or culturally relevant.

(thou I _know _that god is a crock of ****, just the same way the believers _know _its not )


----------



## weatherbill (5 September 2009)

kennas said:


> No proof has been given Bill, except for the voices in your head.
> 
> Can you see how this might trouble other people?




"proof" is not possible unless you were there, but evidence, yes! tHERE'S PLENTY OF THAT AT THE SITE


----------



## weatherbill (5 September 2009)

Fishbulb said:


> This is a misinterpretation of the Corinthian verse. The correct interpretation is that God uses the foolish things of the world - uses. God does not speak foolishly, which is what you're implying here. Plus, the word foolish means something completely different within the context of the verse.
> 
> That is all...




Yes, you know that is what I meant..... but you like to find fault..... I see you that you don't wish to see motive, only straining at symantecs....

and yes, God has chosen a foolish thing, a deck of cards.....so ther eis no contradiction in that scripture.


----------



## Sean K (5 September 2009)

weatherbill said:


> "proof" is not possible unless you were there, but evidence, yes! tHERE'S PLENTY OF THAT AT THE SITE



No, just numbers that you have presented.

I could have made them up.


----------



## weatherbill (5 September 2009)

tasmanian said:


> Think about that bill.
> 
> What do you expect when you come on to an Australian share forum?
> 
> ...




1. Part of God's plan for me is in AU in the near future

2. this question requires a long and lengthy answer becaus eof the many factors involved.


----------



## Trembling Hand (5 September 2009)

weatherbill said:


> 1. Part of God's plan for me is in AU in the near future




What ever you can say about your god. He does have a sense of humor.


----------



## weatherbill (5 September 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> You wouldn't go onto a forum for the the poor and homeless to milk them for paypal donations would you? That makes no biz sense.
> 
> As for your second question it doesn't have to be 100% plausible to be possible. Oral histories don't need to be globally possible in their nature to be realistic or culturally relevant.
> 
> (thou I _know _that god is a crock of ****, just the same way the believers _know _its not )




believe me, I didn't come here to get donations....LOL..... I couldn't give a rip if anyone donated and I don't expect one donation till after this happens. I have it there in case God leads people to give. I don't want your money unless God leads you to give it anyways..... I don't live for riches here in this life so you're whole premiss is a fals eone int he first place.

If you had only follwed my story form the site, you would know why I'm comign to AU.....but since you didn't do the DD, I'll leave it open for you to further check it out ..........


----------



## Sean K (5 September 2009)

Apart from humour value, this thread is looking shakey.

While regulars are being entertained, then OK.

Enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## Trembling Hand (5 September 2009)

weatherbill said:


> I couldn't give a rip if anyone donated and I don't expect one donation till *after this happens*. I have it there in case God leads people to give. I don't want your money unless *God leads you *to give it anyways..... I don't live for riches here in this life so you're whole premiss is a fals eone int he first place.




LOL. Bill your god hasn't told you the whole story. You need to look into your cards again and see what services will still be operational after your mega thrust.

Just toooooooooooo FUNNY


----------



## Zird (5 September 2009)

I started to panic but then realised if it hits us on the west coast those of us on the eastern seaboard will be safe. 

I agree - time to close this one down after a fun morning.


----------



## explod (5 September 2009)

Did anyone hit the paypal.  Maybe if someone who can afford it sent Bill $110 he would go away, have a feed and let us get on with the next one,topic,extratelestrial et al.


----------



## Sean K (5 September 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> LOL. Bill your god hasn't told you the whole story. You need to look into your cards again and see what services will still be operational after your mega thrust.
> 
> Just toooooooooooo FUNNY



Hooly dooly!!!

Bill, you need to sort your own back yard out!!!


----------



## inrodwetrust (5 September 2009)

> these were given to me thru the Lord Jesus Christ while fasting and praying. SOmetimes, God chooses foolish ways to speak thru, as the scriptures say, so it is not far out to believe God can speak to someone using a game, or a vision, or a dream or some other means. Well, what we are dealing with here is numbers, so God chose to speak to me thru a deck of cards.




Yet the voice I seem to hear when I play cards is 
"Stop wasting your time & do something useful with yourself, ya bum!"

It's a strange world indeed!


----------



## Fishbulb (5 September 2009)

weatherbill said:


> Yes, you know that is what I meant..... but you like to find fault..... I see you that you don't wish to see motive, only straining at symantecs....
> 
> and yes, God has chosen a foolish thing, a deck of cards.....so ther eis no contradiction in that scripture.




I'm not a mindreader - let's just get that clear okay? So no, I don't know what you meant. In a medium where text is used, the meaning is conveyed in words. 

Okay, so straining at sEmantics aside, why would you continue to try to justify your attempts at self justification by trying to convince me that God uses cards to convey a message of impending mass destruction to you and to you alone? No matter which way you cut it - sorry 'bout the pun - it's, to put it crudely - sheer bull****. 

If you're trying to palm your "prophetic" notion onto the public then you've failed miserably and rightly so. 

As I said earlier I do attempt to be kind - so I should best stop right here. 

You really need to cease and desist, and asking for donations for your "prophecies" is like stealing someone's wallet and then asking them to reimburse you for your trouble.


----------



## prawn_86 (5 September 2009)

Bill,

One more attempt to try and drive people to your site and you will be banned. If you so desperately want us to know the information then post it here, do not spam.

Thanks

Prawn


----------



## Krusty the Klown (5 September 2009)

Seriously weatherbill, when was the last time you went to the doctor for a checkup?


----------



## Julia (5 September 2009)

Dear Weatherbill,

I've only just found this thread and am so very grateful to you.   I had been considering travelling to the US at that time, but now - thanks to the receiving of your wisdom - I won't even consider it.

And I don't think you should take any notice of all the mean spirited, ignorant mockers on this site.   They'll be sorry, won't they!

I'm really impressed with your insights and know that God has sent you to us on this very forum to give us this enlightenment.

I would like to offer you my support for your so very worthy cause.

Unfortunately, my own religion does not allow me to use PAYPal, so perhaps you could suggest another way I might contribute?

With my very best wishes and grateful thanks.

Julia


----------



## nunthewiser (5 September 2009)

Julia said:


> I would like to offer you my support for your so very worthy cause.
> 
> Unfortunately, my own religion does not allow me to use PAYPal, so perhaps you could suggest another way I might contribute?





You can send a money order to 

a.nun 

c/o sinners almighty convent

po box 1234 

Geraldton WA 

we will  gladly forward all donations to the appropriate departments 

amen


----------



## trainspotter (5 September 2009)

"Weatherbill .. This is God speaking ... give all your money to the Nun or I will send my angel of death to smite thee"


----------



## BradK (5 September 2009)

weatherbill said:


> God speaks in foolish ways sometimes to humble the proud thoughts of unbelievers. This will happen come early sept 2010.
> 
> I pray you stay alive till then so you can see this come to pass. Then you will either become dishonest in your heart and not fess up that you need Jesus Christ or you will come to the knowledge of the truth and receive him as saviour and lord and begin to walk with God by faith, so you may be saved from the day of judgement and the second death.....




I have NEVER seen someone come to faith because some guy was holding a 'Revelation' sign proclaiming the end of the world and basically threatening people with hell. 

Man... you are an utter utter utter idiot!!! A donkey - a loser!! 

BUT ALSO ENTERTAINING IN A NUTTY WAY. I'm sure the guys in white coats wouldn't let you home for your tootbrush or fukin pyjamas if they could find  you... geeesssshhh

Brad


----------



## bunyip (5 September 2009)

weatherbill said:


> 2. this question requires a long and lengthy answer becaus eof the many factors involved.




OK then Bill, I'll be happy to read your 'long and lengthy answer' to the question of wheter Noah's Ark was true. 
Ready when you are.


----------



## BradK (5 September 2009)

Hey, 

Weatherbill is on the you tube clip at this link http://2ww4.blogspot.com/ 

Funny stuff... Can anybody embed it? 

Cheers
Brad


----------



## GumbyLearner (5 September 2009)

I've a great idea.

Why don't we organize a UFC style cage match between Weatherbill and Garp?

Considering that weatherbill is both a godbotherer and by the sounds of things a warmerner. I'm sure Garp would relish the opportunity of physical combat.

Could the mods please do a quick straw poll of ASF interest. We could put it on justin.tv or ustream for everybody to watch.

Each ASFer could pay $10 and the winner of the bruising encounter could take the pot.



FIGHT NIGHT

THE GODBOTHERING WARMERNER "Weatherbill"

VERSUS

THE CIGAR TOTING SOCIAL SLEDGEHAMMER "Garpal Gumnut"

See all the action on ASF!


----------



## BradK (5 September 2009)

More weatherbill 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNgJvssLGhg


----------



## Peanut (5 September 2009)

weatherbill said:


> 1. Part of God's plan for me is in AU in the near future




Finally! Some relevance to this site - God wants us to hold AUD.

AUD specifically Weatherbill or cash in general?  If the USD continues to weaken then my accom on the West Coast of the US in Sept 2010 will virtually cost next to nothing!


----------



## explod (5 September 2009)

Well, hey hey its Saturday and a good one to you all.

Have been worried for Bill and his explanation of the ARK.

It was somehwere near Ararat, used to shear there as a lad.  And the trees back what 3 and a half ton ago must have been pretty tall.   Anyway I figure Noah was no dill and he had is orders, so near Ararat he first found a  big tree, was 5 hundred feet and fifty feet round the girth with not a leaf for 400.   Now he got out his big still (spellen) and cut her down.

Well the effect was amazing, that tree went to earth with such a crash into the valley that all the animals and fish and birds were frozen in time (like a time warp or similar) So noah got the ark finished, and I dont think the animals could of walked on the ark at all, he built the thingo around them, then the floods come and there was a feroscious wave, so big that it shocked and reanimated all the animals.

So simple when you think about it,  and I havnt even had a drink yet, but gunna have one now while I wait and see what yaa all think


----------



## explod (5 September 2009)

> explod
> So simple when you think about it, and I havnt even had a drink yet, but gunna have one now while I wait and see what yaa all think




Shouda saved me drink

Prolly should close the fun down before one of us gets rubbed out or locked in a cage.  

Jeeez ...,you woudend be that tough


----------



## trainspotter (5 September 2009)

CRIKEY weatherbill ... photo below just in from Reuters ! You are a prophet !! Cracking right hander !


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 September 2009)

Weatherbill don't mind these cynical bastards who are mocking you.

You have fixed genuine beliefs and are trying to warn people about an upcoming catastrophe you have predicted.

Although I do not agree with you I will defend your right to expound them.

Being a prophet in the wilderness can be a lonely experience and the mockery you endure can sap your energy.

Take care mate and look after your health.

gg


----------



## explod (5 September 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Weatherbill don't mind these cynical bastards who are mocking you.
> 
> You have fixed genuine beliefs and are trying to warn people about an upcoming catastrophe you have predicted.
> 
> ...




Got to hand it to you GG, always the saviour and humanist, sort of a socialologist really.

Now that I got a handle on the Ark just thought I should put some time in on the cards (matter of fact the missus is playing patience as I write)

As some would know I'm a great one for the roulette and came up with this fandangle of a rythm with the dealers, fantastic only after 18 months I have proved it does not work, but went close a few times.  Anyway give me 18 months and I will see if the cards can talk to me, perhaps Garpal you could be my mentor and higher being to test it out a bit before we can know that it will truly help POOR Bill.

Anyway back to the patience.


----------



## springhill (5 September 2009)

weatherbill said:


> believe me, I didn't come here to get donations....LOL..... I couldn't give a rip if anyone donated and I don't expect one donation till after this happens. I have it there in case God leads people to give. I don't want your money unless God leads you to give it anyways..... I don't live for riches here in this life so you're whole premiss is a fals eone int he first place.
> 
> If you had only follwed my story form the site, you would know why I'm comign to AU.....but since you didn't do the DD, I'll leave it open for you to further check it out ..........




No, no. Thanks but no thanks we have enough Jatz Crackers here (aussie slang maaaaate)
Someone alert Immigration Dept please....


----------



## Sean K (6 September 2009)

weatherbill said:


> I don't expect one donation till after this happens.



So, you want donations after you are proved right. So, it is about money. ok 

God works in mysterious ways.


----------



## weatherbill (6 September 2009)

kennas said:


> So, you want donations after you are proved right. So, it is about money. ok
> 
> God works in mysterious ways.




Liek I said, it's not aboutmoney. Its about supporting the work of God her ein the earth. He uses us humans you know...... if ministers do not get support, then they will have to go into the secular world to earn a pay check. Then they will not be able to minister...... you can;t ask a pastor or evangelist or counsellor to starve, can you?

You can;t ask them to not pay theri electric bill, can you? 

You can;t ask them to go somewhere when they have no gas money, can you?

Even Mother Theresa and Ghandi received donations for their spiritual work. They did alot of good as well and denied themselves spending the money on themselves, for the most part, but they too had to buy food and I'm sure they hade other expenses if they needed to take a plane trip somewhere.
    I hope you will rethink this and be a bit more practical. We who dedicate our lives to spiritual work are not in this for money. If that were the case, I would simply go back to electrical contracting and playing stocks online. I'm an electrical contractor by trade. I could make 100 grand in a year, but it was God who called me to this spiritual line of work, so my life is living proof that your words are but a false accusation.
   Is it ok to defend myself mate?

 Please rethink your accusations. They are obviously impractical.


----------



## Amor_Fati (6 September 2009)

weatherbill said:


> Liek I said, it's not aboutmoney. Its about supporting the work of God her ein the earth. He uses us humans you know...... if ministers do not get support, then they will have to go into the secular world to earn a pay check. Then they will not be able to minister...... you can;t ask a pastor or evangelist or counsellor to starve, can you?
> 
> ...
> 
> Please rethink your accusations. They are obviously impractical.




Hahaha I would love to ask every evangelist I've ever seen on early morning tv to starve, would make the world a much safer place if they did. Some religious figures do great things but my personal belief is that religion is just a tool for them not a reason.

And yes, Kennas is clearly the one making outrageous statements isn't he, mate? I am sorry not everyone is as sensible and practical as yourself.


----------



## weatherbill (6 September 2009)

Amor_Fati said:


> Hahaha I would love to ask every evangelist I've ever seen on early morning tv to starve, would make the world a much safer place if they did. Some religious figures do great things but my personal belief is that religion is just a tool for them not a reason.
> 
> And yes, Kennas is clearly the one making outrageous statements isn't he, mate? I am sorry not everyone is as sensible and practical as yourself.




I agree withyou. There is alot of abuse in God's name out there in the name of tele-evangelism. We always should be careful who we give money to.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 September 2009)

weatherbill said:


> I agree withyou. There is alot of abuse in God's name out there in the name of tele-evangelism. We always should be careful who we give money to.




Never said a truer word mate.

How big is your back yard?

gg


----------



## Trembling Hand (6 September 2009)

weatherbill said:


> I agree withyou. There is alot of abuse in God's name out there in the name of tele-evangelism. We always should be careful who we give money to.




But Bill what what about paypal getting taken down by sitting in the epicentre of your quake? How are we to lavish you with riches to carry on gods good/spiteful work if we cannot get the cash to you?

May I suggest a pigeon drop. Or would white dove be more appropriate?


----------



## Krusty the Klown (6 September 2009)

weatherbill said:


> Liek I said, it's not aboutmoney. Its about supporting the work of God her ein the earth. He uses us humans you know...... if ministers do not get support, then they will have to go into the secular world to earn a pay check. Then they will not be able to minister...... you can;t ask a pastor or evangelist or counsellor to starve, can you?
> 
> You can;t ask them to not pay theri electric bill, can you?
> 
> You can;t ask them to go somewhere when they have no gas money, can you?




Doesn't your bible say that your god will provide??? 

Its quite a famous quote.

So why do you need us to provide?


----------



## Fishbulb (6 September 2009)

Krusty the Klown said:


> Doesn't your bible say that your god will provide???
> 
> Its quite a famous quote.
> 
> So why do you need us to provide?




It works like this you clown.....

God does indeed provide, and he does provide through other people. In that, if I wanted to, I could give some money or food to a person I may have heard of who is wanting. Charities operate on the same principle. There's no mystery here; God doesn't just magic up some food on your table. 

And in WB's defence, he hasn't asked you or anyone else to provide. He simply has a "donate" button on his site. Which you are quite able to ignore, or use, whatever.


----------



## Trembling Hand (6 September 2009)

Fishbulb said:


> And in WB's defence,




Scary!!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 September 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Never said a truer word mate.
> 
> How big is your back yard?
> 
> gg




What sort of work do you do mate to make ends meet?

gg


----------



## drsmith (6 September 2009)

It is perhaps time to reveal the horrible truth about who god really is.


----------



## RazzaDazzla (6 September 2009)

I just watched your video at your website.

6, 10, Ace

You said that you and the Lord Jesus Christ agreed that the 10 would represent zero? So to me this would be 601, not 611.

Or did you also agree that the Ace would be 11 and not 1? 1 would be the most obvious to be represented by an Ace. Or does God follow the rules of blackjack and let you choose Ace to be 1 or 11?


----------



## RazzaDazzla (6 September 2009)

weatherbill said:


> it was actually 4 cards in a row that needed to be shown me to prove this to me.
> 
> thats 13 x 13 x 13 x 13 = 1 in 28,561




I don't agree 100% with this maths.

it should be 4/52 x 4/51 x 4/50 x 4/49


----------



## trainspotter (6 September 2009)

Looks like God has dealt these guys a rough hand !


----------



## beerwm (6 September 2009)

weatherbill said:


> 2. this question requires a long and lengthy answer becaus eof the many factors involved.




aka,

'i cant explain it... so i wont'


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 September 2009)

I feel posters are being unecessarily harsh and punitive about weatherbill's beliefs.

The poor bastard has been lambasted with questions about everything from bloody Noah's bloody Ark to the origin of God.

Leave him alone.

It appears to me that it is cowards castle yelling at him.

Now may I ask you weatherbill.

1. How big is your backyard?

2. What do you do to make ends meet, do you have any jobs or businesses to keep the dollars rolling in while the website gets up and going.

3. Do you have any family support, people to fall back on until your prophesy comes true.

Sincerely,

Garpal Gumnut.


----------



## beerwm (6 September 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I feel posters are being unecessarily harsh and punitive about weatherbill's beliefs.
> 
> The poor bastard has been lambasted with questions about everything from bloody Noah's bloody Ark to the origin of God.
> 
> ...




Grow up,

Attacks are expected when you bring up such illogical arguments.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 September 2009)

beerwm said:


> Grow up,
> 
> Attacks are expected when you bring up such illogical arguments.




Please explain 

gg


----------



## BradK (6 September 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I feel posters are being unecessarily harsh and punitive about weatherbill's beliefs.
> 
> The poor bastard has been lambasted with questions about everything from bloody Noah's bloody Ark to the origin of God.
> 
> ...




My god... are YOU serious GG. We were looking for you to lead the charge!!!


----------



## Knobby22 (6 September 2009)

I don't think GG wants to be head of a pack of hyenas.

Its just getting nasty.


----------



## trainspotter (6 September 2009)

Or pack of ASFers in this case. Perhaps GG is looking to bring a voice of reason to this debate and meet weatherbill on a higher intellect?


----------



## prawn_86 (6 September 2009)

Yeh i think we have all had our fun and it has run its course.

Thread closed.


----------

